# Is a Better Business Bureau membership worth it?



## ponderosatree (May 9, 2007)

I'm thinking of becoming a member just so I can put their logo on my ad. None of my competitors have it featured in their ads. Anyone think it's worth it?


----------



## ropensaddle (May 9, 2007)

I became a member this year and it is giving
to the community you serve. It has benefits 
they will work as a mediator on your behalf 
if someone has a problem with your work.
Advertising with logo is after a years membership
on print ads. They have got promo stuff going on
right now and would be great but have too many
expenses now to be a part! If you want to support
community and be known it is worth it they will
send you benefits of membership, it is not a get rich
scheme and will ad to your expense but does say
you believe in your work so investigate it and decide.


----------



## ASD (May 9, 2007)

it's a wast of $$ 

it works good for a store but not so good for a Mobile bis. like tree work or construction co's


----------



## lxt (May 9, 2007)

I second what ASD said, BBB doesnt mean squat!! and if your a good reputable biz you really dont need it, the logo really doesnt do much.
good luck though.

LXT............


----------



## Canyonbc (May 9, 2007)

i know i can look it up

but can any one give a summary to what it takes/cost to become a BBB member


----------



## ropensaddle (May 9, 2007)

My membership here cost 250.00 plus some
set up fee 27.00 I think it was; so under 300.00
in Ar. You can not have bad complaint or you
will not be considered.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 9, 2007)

cool...not as much as i thought

so basically they look at your license number, insurance and do a background check...?


----------



## ponderosatree (May 10, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> i know i can look it up
> 
> but can any one give a summary to what it takes/cost to become a BBB member



I just spoke with a BBB rep yesterday. Pricing is regional I believe and will differ depending on what chapter is local to your area. My rep said annual pricing was $540 without an online link and $740 with an online link. The online link is really only valuable if your website is a major source of leads and information for your company. Not really worth it otherwise.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 10, 2007)

ya definetly seems like it

i guess it just another acrediation to have under your belt...i am sure being part of the bbb is not going to hurt business


----------



## ponderosatree (May 10, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> ya definetly seems like it
> 
> i guess it just another acrediation to have under your belt...i am sure being part of the bbb is not going to hurt business



I think I'm going to go for it. If it helps sway one large client that alone may pay for it.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 10, 2007)

ya...i mean sure its 500 bucks...but if it can help...and you think of 500 over 12 months...breaks down to what like 40 45 bucks a month

i think it can do some good...espcially in the bay area


----------



## tree md (Nov 9, 2007)

Got a call from the BBB this morning and missed the call (was bowhunting). I called back and got their recording. I was curious why they would call me. I wondered if someone might have complained to them. Ended up talking to them and they were trying to get me to join. Went ahead and did it for $475 a year with 2 links on their website. I figured it can't hurt. And I make $475 real quick...


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 10, 2007)

Ya if your full time...$475 is def. not much

but hey people look at there sight...

good luck, report back some time.


----------



## ronnyb (Nov 25, 2007)

We get between 40-50 hits per year due to our BBB membership. Definitely pays for itself in no time at all. It calms a lot of peoples fears when they see you are a BBB member. There is also a lot of opportunity to network with different contractors.


----------

